# Banco sabadell



## billdeb (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi 
Further to my previous post we went to Alicante last Friday to open an account with banco sabadell we were asked for passports as you guys previously advised but also for ID cards which as Brits we didn't have ,luckily our driving licence served just as well , a spanish address was needed to which we used our hotel address and a deposit of €100 ,luckily for us the spanish bank teller who didn't speak English too well had her daughter arrive to say hello to her and she stayed and translated for us , who will know how long it takes for cards to be issued?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

It took about a week for ours but they were delivered to the bank so you have to go and get them.


----------



## billdeb (Jun 26, 2015)

Cool did they e-mail or call to say they had arrived?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

They posted a letter, if you ask how long it will be you can always pop in on the off chance. You need your passport to collect so make sure you take it with you


----------



## billdeb (Jun 26, 2015)

Will do thank you


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

billdeb said:


> Hi
> Further to my previous post we went to Alicante last Friday to open an account with banco sabadell we were asked for passports as you guys previously advised but also for ID cards which as Brits we didn't have ,luckily our driving licence served just as well , a spanish address was needed to which we used our hotel address and a deposit of €100 ,luckily for us the spanish bank teller who didn't speak English too well had her daughter arrive to say hello to her and she stayed and translated for us , who will know how long it takes for cards to be issued?


we got ours in exactly one week no problem


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

On the same topic am I able to collect my wife card if I have her passport?
Thanks


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

No you both have to be there to sign and get pin numbers


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

helenc said:


> No you both have to be there to sign and get pin numbers


Oh well... It's a trip out. Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

helenc said:


> No you both have to be there to sign and get pin numbers


Nope - I picked my wife's up recently and also my son's! 

I signed on their behalf.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Perfect... Thanks for that. Was it just her passport you needed?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

piersuk said:


> Perfect... Thanks for that. Was it just her passport you needed?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, but remember that this is Spain and it may vary by branch / town / region etc.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I very nearly wrote that in my previous message but thought I'd be positive in the hope it would be as easy for me; however, I've had a breakthrough. The bank are going to send my cards and PIN's to Javea which makes life so much easier.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

We opened Sabadell accounts in Torrox and had the cards within a week, the agent spoke fluent Spanish, English and going by his name, probably German too! Their website is a bit crap in English but everything works fine.


----------



## LyndaT (Nov 21, 2013)

I opened an account in the Puerto De Mazarron branch last week. All of the staff spoke excellent English and the member of staff who went through the account opening process was English  Excellent friendly and helpful service. I needed passport and a photo ID, so driving license and that was it, no need to deposit any money.

I pick up the debit card in one weeks time.


----------

